# Russian plan upgrades nukes to blast meteorites.



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 14, 2016)

Russian scientists want to upgrade their nuclear missiles in order to prevent meteorites threatening to hit earth by smashing them while they are still in space.

Russian news agency TASS *reports *the missiles would have the power to destroy meteorites measuring from 20m and up to 50m in size.












The EU wants in as well
http://tass.ru/en/science/850092


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 15, 2016)

while its a laudable Idea in principal
putting it into practice is going to be fraught with RISKS
Our WORLD / PLANETARY POLICEMAN ( yes we all know who i mean )
is not going to be very happy at any one lauching Nukes by ICBM ( Repurpoused ) and will just as lightly fire their own in retaliation
Because they are going to be PARANOID that what goes up   MIGHT come Down ( on them )
then there is the
quote Legal question of using Nuclear wepons in space !!!! ( Even to Save the (part of )Planet )


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 15, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> while its a laudable Idea in principal
> putting it into practice is going to be fraught with RISKS
> Our WORLD / PLANETARY POLICEMAN ( yes we all know who i mean )
> is not going to be very happy at any one lauching Nukes by ICBM ( Repurpoused ) and will just as lightly fire their own in retaliation
> ...



If Hillary Clinton becomes President, the World's Policeman would not hesitate to wave its Minuteman IIIs around, pretend not to know of Russia's undoubtedly publicized plans, and threaten nuclear retaliation 24/7.

All kidding aside (but not really kidding), I don't know if the Outer Space Treaty will have to be amended/modified in some way. It prohibits such ballistic weapons from being stationed in orbit, on the moon, or in space, but this plan doesn't involve permanent weapon systems in space. OST brought Reagan's Star Wars to a close and hopefully this will not prompt a cynical American interpretation and bring about Star Wars 2.

Biggest concern is that Russia continues its reckless streak of unilateral action (of course prompted by subpar, aggressive US and NATO foreign policy in recent years) and actually proceeds with this daring plan.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 15, 2016)

More worried that the mayor of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gets Hellected


----------



## Seymor Onion (Feb 15, 2016)

Pretty sure all, if not most, nuclear powers HAVE telescopes, that will be able to confirm a big freakin meteor is headed toward earth...

There's a number of countries that have some big telescopes out on the Chajnantor plateau (5000 meters altitude) in northern Chile.
https://www.youtube.com/user/DeepSkyVideos/videos


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2016)

Intercepting asteroids makes sense...meteorites, not so much.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 15, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Intercepting asteroids makes sense...meteorites, not so much.



Don't let that get in the way of a good nuke launch, though.  You'll spoil the fun!


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, finally SOMEONE thinking of the future of us all instead of fighting between eachother down here. I'm just wondering, wouldn't a nuclear blast in space cause massive EMP interference for satellites in Earth's orbit even if they are blasted quite far away? Earth should be safe due to it's own magnetic field shielding us, but satellites are pretty much above it aren't they?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 15, 2016)

Upgrading SS-18 Satan with MIRV is an old idea since the start of 90ties... actually it is the only missile really capable doing so...


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 15, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Upgrading SS-18 Satan with MIRV is an old idea since the start of 90ties... actually it is the only missile really capable doing so...



R-36M family is not the only MIRV capable missile. It is, however, one of the only missiles capable of up to 10. Which confuses me because the Russians were phasing the SS-18s out of service some time ago. It was the launch vehicle for some Soviet satellite, so perhaps they'll keep a modified version just for this venture.

The UR-100N was also the basis for a launch vehicle, I think.

But Russia does plan to field the Sarmat ICBM, which might be a successor to the SS-18. EDIT: Evidently they call it the RS-28 Sarmat, and it is a successor to the SS-18. Looks like it's very recent news because it certainly didn't seem to have a name in June 2015.

EDIT2: 

R-36M ==> Dnepr launch vehicle, presumably still in use, has launched ESA satellites

UR-100N ==> Rockot launch vehicle, still in use, has launched ESA satellites


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2016)

I think railguns would be far more effective at this task...


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 15, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think railguns would be far more effective at this task..



"" Think on "" 
Railgun technology is in its development stage. There are no working examples   "that have significant range and of sufficient deliverable payload " to be of use ( again they would need to be Orbital and in treaty Violation re Armament in Space )
If the Russians had this  then they might consider its use ( And The World Policeman would shit his/her pants )
Even the much Vaunted DARPA  considers it Pie in the Sky at the moment ( or should that be Asteroid Pie in the Sky )
Had you Suggested a High Gigaawatt laser   in Orbit ( Lagrange point orbit ) that is technologically possible and Practicable  for both US / Russia or EU ( include China as well )

"" BACK TO STAR WARS " Script revisited
There is a Hollywood movie script here somewhere


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 15, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> "" BACK TO STAR WARS " Script revisited
> There is a Hollywood movie script here somewhere


Involving Death Stars.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2016)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...er-leaves-dry-dock.193483/page-3#post-3355251

There are two working models right now (BAE Systems and General Atomics):

















Navy expects to be testing a "high rep rate" version that can fire 10 rounds per minute (that's four faster than your typical destroyer cannon) by 2019.  The tech can undeniably adapted for counter space debris/meteorite action.  Unlike nukes, it is cheap and clean.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 15, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Involving Death Stars.



"" Don't you mean IBM Deskstar "   ( ammo for his Rail Gun ) 



dorsetknob said:


> There are no working examples "that have significant range and of sufficient deliverable payload "



Your intended use of experemental Railguns  would be as a "point Defence weapon"
By the time that 50 Metre Asteroid ( core of nickel /Iron ) gets into Range ie in the Atmosphere
its TOO WUCKIN LATE


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 15, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Dnepr launch vehicle, presumably still in use



No... Because Russia invaded Ukraine and the Yuzhmash plant constructing Dnepr engine is located there... all went downhill for that plant due to political economy for them, except trolleys they don't make anything... So Russians itself won't order new engines from them for sure... But the existing stock that simply corrodes and does nothing and is reusable exactly for that...

So you understand why they phase out the SS-18...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2016)

I suppose the first question I would ask is if a 50M meteorite was going to hit the United States, South America or Africa would they still launch?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 15, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I suppose the first question I would ask is if a 50M meteorite was going to hit the United States, South America or Africa would they still launch?



It is business... money doesn't stink...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Your intended use of experemental Railguns  would be as a "point Defence weapon"
> By the time that 50 Metre Asteroid ( core of nickel /Iron ) gets into Range ie in the Atmosphere
> its TOO FUCKIN LATE


It's physics: one mass versus another mass.  I'd do the math if the Navy wasn't so tight lipped about the program but they are.  All we know is that they can accurately deliver a projectile 100 miles from one point on Earth to another.  Are the current models capable of sending a slug into space?  I don't know.  Assuming it is, one would have to know it's exit velocity to determine how much force it would have to bring to bare against an incoming object.

Point is, the answer to meteorites  will likely be fired from railguns, not missiles.  Remember, you can bombard an incoming object with multiple slugs to break it up.

The Pentagon is undeniably looking at the possibility of destroying satellites using railguns.  They won't ever admit it but it is something that is often talked about inside NASA and the Air Force.




Tatty_One said:


> I suppose the first question I would ask is if a 50M meteorite was going to hit the United States, South America or Africa would they still launch?


No, by the time they detect it, a Russian-launched ICBM is too slow to reach it.  USA can fend for itself anyway--THAAD should be able to take care of a small rock, Minutemen-III can take care of a medium-sized rock, and of course the railguns which will most likely be equiped on DDG-1### destroyers.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 15, 2016)

by the time that 50 metre nickel / iron asteroid becomes a metorite by entering the Atmosphere its too wuckin late
even if its hit by thousands of railgun Slugs to break it up it still a fragmented 50 Metre chunk of Rock weighing god knows what "" With the Fragments STILL HITTING EARTH ""
The idea is to Deflect it from Hitting this little blue/green Ball of life we call EARTH

"Rail Guns Are TOO EXPERIMENTAL  to be DEPLOYED in Orbit as a form of Protection
for Wuck Sake they do not know that they can even get them to work in a ZERO G Environment like SPACE

HINT """ The idea is to Deflect it from Hitting this little blue/green Ball of life we call EARTH """


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 15, 2016)

All the super powers have been looking for an excuse to put armaments in space for decades.

This is the perfect cover.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 15, 2016)

Further to the post i made previously
this Refers to 
*367943 Duende*, also known by its provisional designation *2012 DA14*, is an Aten near-Earth asteroid with an estimated diameter of 30 meters (98 ft). Before radar imaging, its estimated diameter was 45–50 meters. During its 15 February 2013 close passage, Duende passed 27,700 km (17,200 mi), or 4.3 Earth radii, from Earth's surface. This is a record close approach for a known object of this size. About 16 hours before the closest approach of Duende, an asteroid entered Earth's atmosphere above Russia, which was, however, unrelated to it because it had a completely different orbit.
Risk assessments calculated before the 2013 passage were based on a diameter of 45 meters and a mass of 130,000 metric tons. It was estimated that, if it were ever to impact Earth, it would enter the atmosphere at a speed of 12.7 km/s, would have a kinetic energy equivalent to 2.4 megatons of TNT,and would produce an air burst with the equivalent of 2.1 megatons of TNT[21] at an altitude of roughly 10.1 kilometers (33,000 ft).The Tunguska event has been estimated at 3–20 megatons

Tunguska
was an Natural Air burst and look at the Damage that inflicted on planet earth.
Hitting an incoming Asteroid of a similar size  in the Earths atmosphere with Railgun Slugs would lightly trigger a similar  Tunguska sized Airburst

IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT TO INFLICT  on our Planet


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2016)

F=ma
F=3.5 kg * 11176 m/s^2
F=39,116 N

That's an example of the force being put into the slug.  One would have to calculate the force of meteorite as well as weigh in gravity and air resistance.  Bare in mind that railgun tech is poised to advance fast and the example given is a fairly weak lab test.  Railguns are expected to reach mach 17 (13,000 MPH).

Using railguns of substantial enough power, you could change the path of an object long before it is to arrive by striking it repeatedly.  Case in point, imagine inflicting 1000 40 kN nudges.




CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> All the super powers have been looking for an excuse to put armaments in space for decades.
> 
> This is the perfect cover.


Indeed, the only problem is propulsion.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 15, 2016)

I bet the dinosaurs wished they had thought of it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2016)

If they had, our ancestors would have been screwed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> It is business... money doesn't stink...


In that case I may go into the Building my own Meteorite business


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 15, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> In that case I may go into the Building my own Meteorite business



Email Kim Jong-un, they burst their development lately too... might come cheap...


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 15, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> In that case I may go into the Building my own Meteorite business


Small moons are more profitable and sell easier says


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Email Kim Jong-un, they burst their development lately too... might come cheap...


He is a reasonable guy, I reckon he may come into partnership with me, after all if he can Pi*s off most of the western world and make some cash at the same time it's a win win!

#WhyDoAllTheseNuclearPowersSayThatIcan'tHaveNuclearPower?


----------



## xfia (Feb 15, 2016)

Мы разделили атом и конец Священной войны

https://www.bing.com/translator​
​


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 15, 2016)

xfia said:


> Мы разделили атом и конец Священной войны
> 
> https://www.bing.com/translator
> ​




What kind of rubbish you spout? What holy war? I don't need translate for russian...


----------



## xfia (Feb 15, 2016)

i have no answer for someone that asks what holy war..

anyway whats the big deal with limiting nuclear research. it should be limited especially in places where they dont separate church and state


----------

